# i made a fool out of myself



## inarticulate insomniac (Sep 5, 2012)

I feel like a complete and total loser today. I never participate in any extracurricular activities and never take part in any games. Today, during a gathering of teachers and students in college, I thought I'd give 'being fun' a try and went up in front of everyone to tell a few jokes..at first it was funny-everyone laughed, but suddenly I started shaking, felt breathless and couldn't come up with anything. I just stared at everyone, not believing this was actually happening and even said with a stupid smile, 'I'm making a fool out of myself'!!! No one laughed, and later, I went to the teachers and told them how I 'blanked out'(they're quite friendly with me) and they all comforted me, saying it's not a big deal at all.. All the way home, I felt like crying, and when I got home, I cried uncontrollably, till my mom told me how normal it was and how there's a first time for everything. But I still feel like killing myself as I keep on playing the events in my mind. I feel like I can't face either the teachers or my classmates ever again..


----------



## tayzipporah (Mar 25, 2012)

Trust me, everyone will have forgotten about it by the end of the day.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

The fact that you went up in front of everyone and put yourself out there like that makes you a hero in my eyes.

I love your courage.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Who doesnt make a fool out of themselves once in theri lives, if not many more times. If you have never made a fool out of yourself, it means you have never made the effort to try something new and step out of your bounderies. Making a fool our of yourself and making mistakes is all part of growing and learning. I am impressed you had the balls to do that!


----------



## silentk (Apr 22, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> The fact that you went up in front of everyone and put yourself out there like that makes you a hero in my eyes.
> 
> I love your courage.


Agreed! I wish I had that kind of courage!

Although I KNOW I would feel the same way you do right now, I have to say that it's going to be okay. Granted, some people might dwell on it and bring it up, but they have nothing better to do than to make people feel bad, so don't let it bother you.

You should just focus on the fact that you actually made an attempt to be social! That's something to be proud of.


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

Like others have already said, at least you got up there and made some jokes!  it's just the nerves that got to you. Be happy that you managed to accomplish something that you usually don't do!

Trust me, they will not hold this against you forever. If you just keep dwelling on it and think about it every time you see them, you'll just continue feeling even more anxious and not be able to move on. People embarrass themselves a lot, you're not the only one so don't worry. If they're still nice to you after all that, they're accepting you so try not to let it get in the way. You can't always be perfect on your first attempts at new things


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

Good on you for making the effort. We all have embarrassing moments. It's okay. All will be forgotten by next week. :hug


----------



## Psychologist (Apr 3, 2012)

Dude u went balls out. Im impressed. In situations like that i just try to joke about how i screwed up and usually get a few laughs from that. Turn what happened into some kind of joke if asked about it. Maybe even bring it up with some classmates. Its good to get that kind of thing off your chest because you'll realize how it wasnt that big of a deal


----------

